# New app



## Ice (25/2/15)

Theres a new app called vape boss verey good app, and gas al the calc s ohms law calc and a coil builder. Try it. Vapebossapp.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (25/2/15)

And as usual, nothing for Windows phones. I guess I'll have to stick to Steam Engine lol


----------



## Marzuq (25/2/15)

Natheer Mallick said:


> And as usual, nothing for Windows phones. I guess I'll have to stick to Steam Engine lol


i use steam engine too. its convenient enough


----------



## Ice (25/2/15)

Ye al there calc s is steam and its a social site to and a review app almost like twitter with al the extra stuf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudSurfer (25/2/15)

One App i Found very useful was vapers toolbox for android, kept waiting for the ios release if it comes


----------



## UnholyMunk (25/2/15)

http://coiltoy.ermeso.com/ - There's an Android and iOS app for this. The website is pretty cool and shows a visualization of your coil before you build it. It is limited though, as there are no options for twisted kanthal at the moment. I've used this over Steam Engine as I find coiltoy to be far easier to use and understand.... I feel with Steam Engine I need some form of engineering degree to understand and use it properly.

Edit - I forgot to add, that on the website there's a little pop-up thingy, just click anywhere else on the screen to get rid of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/2/15)

I'm using VaporCalc by Vaporcloud. Ohm, juice and coil calculator in one.


----------



## zadiac (25/2/15)

Why does the app need all my information? Wifi connection information, device ID and call information?


----------



## Ice (25/2/15)

Coiltoy does not have ios app yet but thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (25/2/15)

Microcoilpro is the best. Check it out guys


----------

